# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về cổng LPT chuyển đổi từ khe cắm PCI?

## Trung Dũng Trần

Tình hình là PC của em không có cổng LPT. Em đã mua và lắp thêm cái card PCI to LPT. Nhưng khi lắp vào thì không thấy hiện cái phần "Ports (COM & LPT)" như mọi người, và em cũng cài Mach3 thì driver của nó báo dấu hỏi (?). Mọi người cho em hỏi tại sao lại như vậy? Em dùng win7 32bit ạ

----------

DUONG VAN THOAN

----------


## biết tuốt

bạn tìm driver cho cái card đó thì mới được

----------

DUONG VAN THOAN

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Mình có cài driver theo đĩa của card và nó chỉ báo như thế này?

----------


## biết tuốt

tại cài chưa đúng driver chứ sao nữa , trông thế thôi có 2 loại chip khác nhau cho cái card lpt

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Mình đã up được driver cho cái card đó và nó hiện cổng LPT như thế này

Mình đọc trong hướng dẫn thì nó bảo cái phần này phải trùng với port trong Mach3. Nhưng của mình thì lại khác. Bác nào biết chỉ em với. Mệt với cái cổng này quá  :Frown:

----------

CKD

----------


## elkun24

> Mình đã up được driver cho cái card đó và nó hiện cổng LPT như thế này
> 
> Mình đọc trong hướng dẫn thì nó bảo cái phần này phải trùng với port trong Mach3. Nhưng của mình thì lại khác. Bác nào biết chỉ em với. Mệt với cái cổng này quá


Bác thử thay 378 bằng E100 xem.

----------

DUONG VAN THOAN

----------


## emptyhb

Khi nào hết dấu màu vàng kia mới được nhé. Nhue này là cài vẫn chưa đúng loại driver rồi

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Mình thử rồi mà vẫn động cơ vẫn đứng im. Mà cái driver của Mach3 nó vẫn báo dấu hỏi, mình đã nhấn update driver nhưng vẫn vậy. Có cách nào không nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

Mình có thắc mắc thế này, nhiều lần tự hỏi nhưng không tìm được câu trả lời thỏa đáng.
1. Rất nhiều bài viết, thông tin liên quan đều khuyên dùng Mach3 với win XP, 32 bit. Ngoài Mach3 ra thì NCStudio cũng thế. Nhưng sao có rất nhiều bạn vẫn dùng với Win7-32 thậm chí Win7-64 dẫn tới nhiều phiền phức.
2. PC có LPT giờ tuy không phải đại trà, nhưng cũng không hiếm. Chỉ cần mức chi phí <1tr là có thể có được. Nhưng vẫn thấy nhiều bạn rất lăn tăn vụ PCI-LPT thậm chí USB-LPT?

- WinXP rất khác với Vista, Win7 cũng như những đời win sau này. Mach3 được phát triển trên nền tảng cũ nên không hoàn toàn tương thích với các Win mới.
- USB-LPT mà trên thị trường đang có chỉ là USB-Serial, dù là mang hình hài của LPT port.
- PCI-LPT thì cũng có vài loại, có loại cũng chỉ là PCI-Serial, dù port giao tiếp là DB25 như LPT. Loại PCI-LPT thì muốn dùng với Mach3 thì config như bác chủ. Thay đổi Port Address là được.
- Dù là dùng port nào thì Mach3 vẫn phải có driver riêng thì mới giao tiếp phần cứng được. Việc cài thế nào mới đúng thì "hên xui". Tức cứ cài thôi. Nó báo lỗi thì vọc vọc tới khi được, chẵng nhớ đã giở chiêu gì nên khó mà trả lời. Thông thường thì gở -> cài lại thậm chí là cài lại windows  :Big Grin: .

----------

cnclaivung, saudau, Trung Dũng Trần

----------


## nnk

Cách đây 4 năm đã từng vật lộn với vụ pci-lpt, kinh nghiệm rút ra là chả có kinh nghiệm gì hết, vi cùng 1 card, cài tới lui hàng chục lần suốt mấy tháng mới chạy, chạy được rồi buồn buồn rút nó ra cắm qua máy khác cài đặt y chang thì nghỉ chạy, lại hì hục tới lui miết mới xong
chỉ có 1 kinh nghiệm duy nhất là nó hoàn toàn không hề chạy với máy compaq/hp đồng bộ đời mới ( bo mạch thiết kế riêng của hãng ) có lẽ do nó không support lpt từ bios ( vật lộn 1 tháng trời với mớ máy tính đồng bộ hơn chục cái từ core duo tới core i3 của khách đưa cài đặt chạy máy mach3 )

----------

Trung Dũng Trần

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Vậy nếu em chạy mach3 với win xp ảo thì có hiệu quả không hả các bác?

----------


## emptyhb

Ảo hóa phải dùng phần cứng máy thật để giả lập, giờ máy thật bác còn không dùng được thì sao máy ảo dùng được.

Mà em hình như chưa thấy ai dùng máy ảo để chạy CNC cả, trừ khi cài lên để test phần mềm điều khiển thôi.

----------


## Gamo

Chơi NC Studio V8 đi bác

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

Tại mình cũng mới tìm hiểu DIY CNC nên có nhiều cái còn gà quá. VÌ em cũng thấy có người bảo win7 32 chạy được. Mà máy cũng mới chạy win7 quen rồi, giờ gỡ đi cài win xp thì cũng hơi khó ạ. Driver của Mach3 khó nhằn quá ;(

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Cách đây 4 năm đã từng vật lộn với vụ pci-lpt, kinh nghiệm rút ra là chả có kinh nghiệm gì hết, vi cùng 1 card, cài tới lui hàng chục lần suốt mấy tháng mới chạy, chạy được rồi buồn buồn rút nó ra cắm qua máy khác cài đặt y chang thì nghỉ chạy, lại hì hục tới lui miết mới xong
> chỉ có 1 kinh nghiệm duy nhất là nó hoàn toàn không hề chạy với máy compaq/hp đồng bộ đời mới ( bo mạch thiết kế riêng của hãng ) có lẽ do nó không support lpt từ bios ( vật lộn 1 tháng trời với mớ máy tính đồng bộ hơn chục cái từ core duo tới core i3 của khách đưa cài đặt chạy máy mach3 )


Căng vậy hả bác, em gỡ đi cài lại driver Mach3 vẫn "?" mới chán  :Frown:

----------


## anhcos

Mình đang dùng card pci2lpt trên winxp ok, còn win7 thì chưa dùng nên k biết. Bác nên dùng winxp và đừng xài win ảo.

Card lúc đầu dùng pci bỏ vào khe k vừa nên đổi loại pci express 1x khe ngắn tũn thì xài dc.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## emptyhb

> Chơi NC Studio V8 đi bác


Bác Gà đại gia thì chơi V8, tập tành diy hoặc chạy gỗ bình thường thì chỉ cần mua cái card Ncstudio V5 là kiếm cơm ngon lành rồi.

Chủ thớt nếu không có nhu cầu viết macro hay làm các công việc cần tùy chỉnh thì kiếm cái card Nc V5, dùng được trên win 7, sử dụng khe pci cho nhanh gọn

----------


## mylove299

Em dùng 5 trục nên xài 2 cổng lpt, 1 theo máy 1 từ card pci2lpt, máy e xài win7 32bit chạy bình thường. Cài đúng driver cho card nó hiện lpt1 và lpt2 .

----------


## CKD

Nếu chỉ để vọc phá thì các giải pháp sau vẫn có thể tạm tạm chấp nhận. Nếu dùng chạy kiếm gạo thì hoàn toàn không khuyến khích vì tính ổn định của nó.
Đây là những trường hợp mà mình đã dùng qua. Tất cả mọi trường hợp đều có thể chạy được tốt, điểm yếu là jitter hơi cao (jitter là gì thì phiền các bạn tìm đọc các bài viết khác).
- PCMCIA to LPT, dành cho các bạn dùng laptop mấy còn core 2. Mấy dòng này không có LPT port (trừ một số dòng trâu bò).
- miniPCMCIA to LPT, cái này chưa dùng qua, nhưng đọc tài liệu thấy tương thích hoàn toàn parallel port nên chắc dùng được.
- PCI to LPT hay PCIe to LPT, cái này thì tùy, tìm cái nào tương thích parallel port là được.
- USB to LPT hoàn toàn không dùng được. Có một phát triển của các bác EU, trước có thử thì lúc được lúc không, treo luôn cả máy nên cứ cho là không được.
- USB CNC UC-100 thấy manual nói là y chang với LPT port, chưa dùng nên không kết luận. Nhưng chắc chắn chạy CNC được.
- USB CNC china thì có rất nhiều loại khác nhau. Chung quy cho nhóm này là tiền nào của nấy. Ngoài ra output của mỗi thằng mỗi khác nên khã năng tương thích driver cũng khác.

Về *Windows*, không phải là không được mà do driver tương thích không tốt nên không chạy được.
- WinXP 32 thì khuyến khích dùng rồi. Miễn bàn.
- Vista, Win7 32 thì vẫn dùng được. Nhưng có thể có phiền phức, Mach3 đề nghị chạy memoryoveride.reg nhưng không chạy file này thì nó vẫn chạy được. Nên chưa rỏ là lúc nào phải cần.

Về *CPU* thì đã chạy Mach3 từ con P3 đến những con sau này đều Ok. Nhưng có out tốt ra LPT hay không thì không rỏ. Dùng LPT chỉ mới tới core 2 dual là vẫn chạy vi vu thôi. Core i5/i7 đã chạy nhưng qua USB  :Big Grin: 
Khuyến cáo CPU nên chọn những dòng CPU tiết kiệm, celeron chạy vẫn vi vu và mát  :Big Grin: . Nhưng trên PC & Win nhớ tắt chức năng tiết kiệm điện nhe.

*Thế nào là tương thích parallel port?*
Vụ này thì mình cũng chẵng quan tâm lắm nên cũng khó mà trả lời cụ thể. Chỉ biết là đọc manual LPT mà cái nào có mấy thông tin sau:
- hổ trợ EPP/ECP (Enhanced Parallel Port/Enhanced Capability Port) là được.
- hổ trợ Bi-directional thì càng tốt.

----------

Trung Dũng Trần

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Bác Gà đại gia thì chơi V8, tập tành diy hoặc chạy gỗ bình thường thì chỉ cần mua cái card Ncstudio V5 là kiếm cơm ngon lành rồi.
> 
> Chủ thớt nếu không có nhu cầu viết macro hay làm các công việc cần tùy chỉnh thì kiếm cái card Nc V5, dùng được trên win 7, sử dụng khe pci cho nhanh gọn


Dạ em vẫn đang sinh viên ạ. Em đã mua cái card Mach3 để vọc vạch thử. Nếu bây giờ máy em cài song song 2 win (7 32 và xp) thì liệu có chạy được không vậy các bác?

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Em dùng 5 trục nên xài 2 cổng lpt, 1 theo máy 1 từ card pci2lpt, máy e xài win7 32bit chạy bình thường. Cài đúng driver cho card nó hiện lpt1 và lpt2 .


Vâng vì máy em ko có theo máy nên mua cái card PCI express loại chân ngắn lắp vào rồi (như ở hình trên em chụp đó). Nhưng cái quan trọng là em cài Mach3 trên win7 32 nó lại ko nhận driver mới khổ

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Mình đang dùng card pci2lpt trên winxp ok, còn win7 thì chưa dùng nên k biết. Bác nên dùng winxp và đừng xài win ảo.
> 
> Card lúc đầu dùng pci bỏ vào khe k vừa nên đổi loại pci express 1x khe ngắn tũn thì xài dc.


Dạ em cũng gắn card PCI express to LPT, nhận card nhưng không nhận driver Mach3. Nhưng máy cũng cấu hình ok mà giờ gỡ win7 ra cài win xp thì cũng hơi phí. Em đang tính cài thêm win xp chạy song song win 7 không biết liệu có ổn không?

----------


## Gamo

> Mình thử rồi mà vẫn động cơ vẫn đứng im. Mà cái driver của Mach3 nó vẫn báo dấu hỏi, mình đã nhấn update driver nhưng vẫn vậy. Có cách nào không nhỉ?


Cái này ko phải do Mach3 ko nhận driver mà là Windows của bác ko nhận driver (ECP Port & Printer Port đang báo lỗi). IO Range của LPT của bác cũng lạ nữa.

Lâu quá mình ko đụng vào mấy chuyện sửa máy lặt vặt nên ko nhớ chính xác, nhưng bác vào thử CMOS xem lại phần setting xem có thứ gì đang chiếm cổng 0x378 hay ko? Ngoài ra có thứ gì đang sử dụng IRQ5 hay IRQ 7 ko?

----------


## Trung Dũng Trần

> Cái này ko phải do Mach3 ko nhận driver mà là Windows của bác ko nhận driver (ECP Port & Printer Port đang báo lỗi). IO Range của LPT của bác cũng lạ nữa.
> 
> Lâu quá mình ko đụng vào mấy chuyện sửa máy lặt vặt nên ko nhớ chính xác, nhưng bác vào thử CMOS xem lại phần setting xem có thứ gì đang chiếm cổng 0x378 hay ko? Ngoài ra có thứ gì đang sử dụng IRQ5 hay IRQ 7 ko?


Cái IO range thì em thấy bác CKD ở trên bảo là cũng có thể thay 0x378 kia trong Port Address (trong mach3) bằng 0xe100 được. Còn đúng là win7 32 của em nó đang khôg nhận Driver. Còn cái CMOS với IRQ5 7 là cái gì thế ạ?

----------


## elkun24

Có thể cái driver card của bác không dùng được cho win 32 bit. Bác kiểm tra kĩ driver hoặc download lại xem.

----------


## Phantan74

> Mình đã up được driver cho cái card đó và nó hiện cổng LPT như thế này
> Đính kèm 53746
> Mình đọc trong hướng dẫn thì nó bảo cái phần này phải trùng với port trong Mach3. Nhưng của mình thì lại khác. Bác nào biết chỉ em với. Mệt với cái cổng này quá 
> Đính kèm 53747
> Đính kèm 53748


Những cái dấu vàng kia là driver chưa dc cài đó bạn, bạn cài hết cho nó đi là dc

----------

